# rear cylinder getting hot.



## deerslayar (Jun 2, 2010)

:dunno:I noticed my rear cylinder felt very hot on my legs, so i used a infrared temp. gun. My front cylider wall is 170*-200*. But my rear one is 230*-340*. My rear exhaust pipe use to glow red. Then I adjusted my valves and that problem went away. Help please I dont want to nuke my motor.


----------



## whoolieshop (Mar 22, 2011)

Is this bike carbed or fuel injected? Red pipe or hot cylinder is usually a sign of a lean condition. If its carbed you may need to fatten the jet in the rear. Does it occur at a specific throttle range?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

The rear is gonna run a little hotter than the front but I'm not sure on how much.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## deerslayar (Jun 2, 2010)

Its carb. My rear pipe was glowing when it was idling. After I adjusted my valves, that went away. but I was feeling heat from the rear cylinder. The 240*-340* is just sitting there idling. When i gas it hard and let off the exhaust pops. It doesnt rev as quick as it use to. Feels sluggish.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Tell us more...like did this just start happening? What jets are in it? What mods to the exhaust do you have? What did you find when you set the valves?..ie were they tight or loose. How is the plug burning? Is there any sign of a blown exhaust gasket at the head...have you checked for water in the bowl?...ect.


----------



## deerslayar (Jun 2, 2010)

I noticed it getting hot a few months ago, but finally got some time to work on it. As for mods I have a 2'' snorkle, k&n filter, dynajet kit I got to look around for jets number I wrote it down some where, and I knocked out the baffle in the factory exhaust. A/F mixture screw at 2 3/4 turns. My valves were tight. Plug burn im not exactly sure what to look for, but they look burnt with a small speck of white on the front one. Exhaust gasket is pretty new. I didnt think to check for water in bowl. Can I just drain carbs for that?


----------



## deerslayar (Jun 2, 2010)

My jets are DJ144 front and DJ150 rear. dyno jet.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Yeah, just drain the bowls. Hmm..and the valves?


----------



## deerslayar (Jun 2, 2010)

Well what u guys think? Could the rear carb be gummed up chocking fuel to cylinder.


----------



## whoolieshop (Mar 22, 2011)

Its possible Give them a good cleaning and inspect the intake/boots for cracks or tears. If the rear carb is getting more air for some reason it will also lean out the mixture. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deerslayar (Jun 2, 2010)

Ok hopefully I will get some time tomorrow to work on it. thanks


----------



## deerslayar (Jun 2, 2010)

I drained my carbs tonight. I had to tap on the bowls to get gas to come out. When it came out, there was a oil sheen. Kind of a brownish color? Also when I started it up it was popping and sputtering when I reved it up. Then I coverd half of my snorkle and it seem to run pretty good. It reved up like it should. but the exhaust started glowing red again?


----------



## wes ranch 4x4 (Dec 3, 2011)

yeah you definately need to clean them csrbs and depending on how long its been sitting you might wanna drain your gas tank and filler up with fresh and throw a new set of spark plugs in while your at it. jmo


----------



## E.A. (Jan 10, 2011)

I would like at going up on your mains prob 42 didn't see where you said anything about that I've had to do that to about all of my carb bikes and check your plug with that rear cyl I would rather be rich than lean anyday cause the loss of air flow is gonna make it hotter anyway....


----------



## deerslayar (Jun 2, 2010)

What do u mean? my jets are dj144 on front cylinder and dj150 on the rear. I dont know what you mean by 42 ? Do you mean go up a jet size on both jets?


----------



## E.A. (Jan 10, 2011)

Your main jets they are what you use when you let it idle and start of take off* the stocks are 38s I've always had to go to a 40 to get the responce and to get it where it didn't get my pipe red when I idled around a lot. The main jet is right beside your pilot. That's the jets you got from dj. Just a thought a lot of people have no trouble with stock 38s even with mods but I have always went to 40s but after I told you 42s I thought on it only ever used one set of them so I say try 40s


----------



## dookie (Mar 24, 2011)

E.A. said:


> Your main jets they are what you use when you let it idle and start of take off* the stocks are 38s I've always had to go to a 40 to get the responce and to get it where it didn't get my pipe red when I idled around a lot. The main jet is right beside your pilot. That's the jets you got from dj. Just a thought a lot of people have no trouble with stock 38s even with mods but I have always went to 40s but after I told you 42s I thought on it only ever used one set of them so I say try 40s


 
He means pilot jet. Sorry for his confusion lol. I also run 40 pilot jet


----------



## E.A. (Jan 10, 2011)

think that it is more like my STUPIDNESS but anyway what i get for not thinking about what i was saying Sorry for being a dumb A But glad dookie got me straight thanks,


----------



## deerslayar (Jun 2, 2010)

Ok thanks guys. Guess I will have to buy some PILOT jets.


----------

